# Forum Rules



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Is there a list of the forum rules somewhere? I click the terms and rules at the bottom and cannot find any of the historical rules (no stock talk, no politics, etc.)

Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, I haven't seen it on the new software.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Happy Hour has 3 stickies of rules at the top if you're using a browser, TV Talk has a similar if that helps.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

A lot of it is section specific so you'll find things in stickies or the section description like the one you're in right now...

Forum Operations Center - This area is to offer suggestions and to provide feedback on the TiVo Community Forum's software. This area is not to be used to discuss forum rules or to complain about forum actions in regards to posts or users.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> A lot of it is section specific so you'll find things in stickies or the section description like the one you're in right now...
> 
> Forum Operations Center - This area is to offer suggestions and to provide feedback on the TiVo Community Forum's software. This area is not to be used to discuss forum rules or to complain about forum actions in regards to posts or users.


I wasn't trying to discuss the rules or complain about them, I'm just trying to find them on the site. There was a section for this in the old software.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Adam1115 said:


> I wasn't trying to discuss the rules or complain about them


I know, that's why the thread is still here. 

I just used this section as an example because it's where we are.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> I know, that's why the thread is still here.
> 
> I just used this section as an example because it's where we are.


Got it. Thank you very much.


----------

